# New AZ Cardinals Stadium...It's Portable?!?



## jeb6294 (Aug 10, 2006)

Was reading the latest copy of CE News (no I am not a nerd, just a tightass and it is free) and there was an article about the new AZ Cardinals stadium. It has a retractable roof AND FIELD. The playing surface is built in a giant tray that can be wheeled out of the stadium to get the turf in the sun and so the stadium can be used for other events without messing up the grass. Supposedly it's cheaper to wheel the field out that retract the roof.

There's supposed to be a video of this in action on the Cardinals webpage (Cardinals) but we can't get it to work. Anyone have this in something besides RealPlayer?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I've seen the video. it's badass.

I'll look for it.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2006)

That's the plan for the new Mets' Stadium, which is supposed to be somehwat reminiscent of Ebbets Field.

I'd love to see the video.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

They 'slide' the field out from under the stadium. That way they can put the monster trucks and stuff in there and not mess up the field.

Pretty cool.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 10, 2006)

Haha, 1987 called, it wants its monster trucks back.


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 10, 2006)

SUNDAY!! SUNDAY!! SUNDAY!! Don't miss BIGFOOT going head to head against GRAVEDIGGER!! :lol:

WALKING IN THE GREAT SHINING PATH OF MONSTER TRUCKS

Well I crashed a Cadillac through the Gates Of Hell

And returned with a Fist Full Of Dollars

And Evel Knievel, like Virgil

Was a gentleman as well as a scholar

I fly like a Retro-glide buckshot

And you know I hang like a hex on a barn

Grind the guardrail like a nail on a file

Above and beyond the hole nine yards

Well I rolled Jesse Helms like a cigarette

And smoked him higher than the highest of the minarets

Jesse James couldn't even handle it

Started looking at me like I was Sanskrit

'Cause in the Great Shining Path of the Great Monster Trucks

There's no such thing as beginner's luck

I'm the Dirty Dozen for the price of one

Get it while it's hot, going, going, going, gone

It's about time you started learning

Started learning to come to where the flavor is

Flavor is

It's about time you started learning

You started learning to come to Where the Flavor Is

Flavor is

The skies are always sunny in the heart of Flavor Country

Where the washer's stuffed with money are growing like grass

Junk bondage racks never cut you slack

But that's the way the racket goes when rounding up green backs

Don't hate me just because I'm beautiful

You'll find that it's really not unusual

When you're raised with The Good, The Bad, The Ugly

A holy trinity in Flavor Country

It's about time you started learning

Started learning to come to Where the Flavor Is

Flavor is

I got spurs that jingle, jangle, jingle

I got spurs that jingle, jangle, jingle

And you are my happy trail

You are my happy trail

You are my happy trail

You are my happy trail

The skies are always sunny in the heart of Flavor Country

The skies are always sunny in the heart of Flavor Country

The skies are always sunny in the heart of Flavor Country


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

What's wrong with monster trucks?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I like whale tails.


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 10, 2006)

:google: I am a fan of whale tails too!


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

I really don't like Muffin tops.


----------



## petergibbons (Aug 10, 2006)

> I really don't like Muffin tops.


If there is a Muffin top, then there is most likely a FUPA.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 10, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmm FUPA's.

yup

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=FUPA


----------



## Mike1144 (Aug 17, 2006)

> :google: I am a fan of whale tails too!


Whales tails prince of whales somebody stole my tails, I accuse.....


----------

